# R35 Caliper Bolts



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

I am after the a set of R35 front and rear bolts that attached the calipers to the hubs (early 380mm cars). Should be 10 bolts total.

Does anyone have any.

Thanks,


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s probably best to put new ones in, there not a great fit to the tool for tightening and removal.

The long thin ones are worse of them all, they generally snap or bend when you try to remove them.

I can’t remember if there’s actually any difference in length between the two, I’ll have later stuff in stock so if somebody knows or could measure an early one then I’m happy to do the same as a comparison.


----------



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, Nissan want stupid money though for some bolts and washers hence me hoping to find some second hand. Ironically I do have the long thin ones for the middle of the front calipers, I am just missing all the m12 bolts.

Anyone?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much was stupid?


----------



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

Just shy of £180 for the bolts and washers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, I'll dig you some out, so do you want to bid me on a used set? and do you need them sending?


----------

